# Smoking in Bars/Restaurants?



## TheStegg (Jan 12, 2011)

Does Dubai allow smoking indoors in bars and restaurants? 

My hometown, Kansas City, instituted a smoking ban a few years ago, so all bars and restaurants are smoke-free. As a non-smoker, it's really pretty nice to be able to go out for a pint and come home reeking like the inside of an ashtray. 

Just out of curiosity, how does this work in Dubai? Are there smoking and non-smoking sections? Is smoking allowed at all?


----------



## ReggieDXB007 (Mar 10, 2011)

TheStegg said:


> Does Dubai allow smoking indoors in bars and restaurants?
> 
> My hometown, Kansas City, instituted a smoking ban a few years ago, so all bars and restaurants are smoke-free. As a non-smoker, it's really pretty nice to be able to go out for a pint and come home reeking like the inside of an ashtray.
> 
> Just out of curiosity, how does this work in Dubai? Are there smoking and non-smoking sections? Is smoking allowed at all?


Dubai has had anti-smoking regulations instituted for quite a while now. I am a reformed non-smoker which means I am fairly rabid on the subject, but my wife is still a heavy smoker so you can appreciate that our outings tend to be stormy affairs! Thank goodness for the fine art of compromise.

I am not sure what the law stipulates but effectively there's no smoking in enclosed public areas such as shopping malls, official buildings, hotels etc. Most restaurants tend to be non-smoking too, for some reason most have not implemented the non-smoking section and I suspect this is to do with the expense of actually implementing the draconian regulations to achieve this. There are exceptions, so it rather looks as if it is a choice by the specific outlet and of course many of them provide a patio or verandah outside where you can smoke (if you can stand the heat of course). Most offices are in non-smoking buildings these days, as evidenced by the dejected clumps of people standing well away from the building in the blistering heat for a quick fix.

I have learned to keep my mouth shut on the topic for the sake of domestic harmony, but I think that you will not be disappointed.

Cheers


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

I agree with Reggie. I am from Chicago and they also applied the same ban EVERYWHERE. At the time I was a social smoker, I would buy a pack of smokes before hitting the bars on the weekend but ever since everything became non-smoking it just didnt make any sense to bother. I am grateful for that. 

Then I get to Dubai and I realize most places here, so long as its outdoors, will allow you to smoke. After being used to breathing fresh air while I eat its quite annoying to be at a sidewalk cafe with some schmuck puffing away at the next table. Most larger restaurants will have a larger non-smoking area but if you stick to indoors you'll be safe for the most part. 

Bars and clubs, well, forget about it. Those are all still mainly smoker-friendly. On a side note, my social smoking has gone up once again since I arrived in Dubai. I cannot have a beer without having a ciggy.


----------



## TheStegg (Jan 12, 2011)

TheStegg said:


> Does Dubai allow smoking indoors in bars and restaurants?
> 
> My hometown, Kansas City, instituted a smoking ban a few years ago, so all bars and restaurants are smoke-free. As a non-smoker, it's really pretty nice to be able to go out for a pint and come home reeking like the inside of an ashtray.
> 
> Just out of curiosity, how does this work in Dubai? Are there smoking and non-smoking sections? Is smoking allowed at all?


Hah, that should say "NOT come home reeking like an ashtray."


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

TheStegg said:


> Hah, that should say "NOT come home reeking like an ashtray."


If you want to go out for a pint in Dubai then you WILL come home reeking like an ashtray. Only a handful of bars that have banned smoking. I have no objection to people smoking but when that means I end up stinking too it really irritates me


----------



## prize (Jun 27, 2011)

*smoking ban*

Hi i am jsut wondering if anybody knows if a smoking ban will come in banning smoke from restaurants and bars? I am hoping to move to dubai but im really concerned about the smoking over there! all the info on the internet is really conflicting with some articles saying that smoking is banned and others saying it is not banned! If any one knows that smoking law will change please let me know thank you!


----------



## TheStegg (Jan 12, 2011)

Some places are better than others. Having been over here for a couple of months, bars like Rock Bottom or Nelson's are worse than the smoking lounge at the airport. They're packed with people who have no regard for their health or yours.

Other bars are large, airy a well-ventilated enough where you don't really notice it unless the smoker is sitting right next to you. Find those places and frequent them.

Here are a few from Time Out: http://www.timeoutdubai.com/gallery/18950-10-to-try-smoke-free-bars


----------



## prize (Jun 27, 2011)

thats great thank you!! ill check them out!


----------

